# DREAMING?: Uber to announce flat-fee commission rate



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

EMPLOYEE LEAK: In breaking news Uber is reportedly introducing a flat-fee commission structure for all drivers. The San Francisco based company will replace the current 20-25% commission rate with a 'booking fee' of 60-90 cents per booking depending on city. The new pricing structure is said to more accurately reflect the true cost of providing the service and will pass on savings to Partners. Uber has reportedly made the decision in an attempt to prevent the unionisation of ride-share drivers.

This move should come as welcome news for thousands of Uber drivers in cities around the world who have been paying excessive fees to Uber.

More to come on this..

MODERATOR EDIT: Made you blink?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I doubt it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> EMPLOYEE LEAK: In breaking news Uber is reportedly introducing a flat-fee commission structure for all drivers. The San Francisco based company will replace the current 20-25% commission rate with a 'booking fee' of 60-90 cents per booking depending on city. The new pricing structure is said to more accurately reflect the true cost of providing the service and will pass on savings to Partners. Uber has reportedly made the decision in an attempt to prevent the unionisation of ride-share drivers.
> 
> This move should come as welcome news for thousands of Uber drivers in cities around the world who have been paying excessive fees to Uber.
> 
> More to come on this..


If they charge say 90 cents per booking (per trip I assume) then there is no reason to not drop the fare to 20 cents per mile since they get none of it.

And I can see them saying a "booking" is you getting a ping. So you pay fir each "lead" whether you take it or not.

Unless it works that way they won't do it.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

No, they're still getting drivers to shovel money into their pockets, why would anyone change that?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> No, they're still getting drivers to shovel money into their pockets, why would anyone change that?


Food for thought  I mean.. Why should they get more money when you do a longer trip? They already made the connection between rider and driver.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes Travis was visited by 3 ghosts last night running late from Christmas but better now than never.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> EMPLOYEE LEAK: In breaking news Uber is reportedly introducing a flat-fee commission structure for all drivers. The San Francisco based company will replace the current 20-25% commission rate with a 'booking fee' of 60-90 cents per booking depending on city. The new pricing structure is said to more accurately reflect the true cost of providing the service and will pass on savings to Partners. Uber has reportedly made the decision in an attempt to prevent the unionisation of ride-share drivers.
> 
> This move should come as welcome news for thousands of Uber drivers in cities around the world who have been paying excessive fees to Uber.
> 
> More to come on this..


Believe half of what you see and none of what you hear


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Their flat commission will now be 4.65 per ride.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Riders and drivers think Uber is a joke. 
Uber is a 5 star BOTTOM FEEDER.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

exactly : who gives a crap??

Whatever Uber comes up with NOW it comes up too late.

The good drivers are already done, a few "desperate for money drivers" are still there driving.

I still drive sometimes but mainly to mess around.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

wethepeople said:


> exactly : who gives a crap??
> 
> Whatever Uber comes up with NOW it comes up too late.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by mess around? As in, for fun?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> EMPLOYEE LEAK: In breaking news Uber is reportedly introducing a flat-fee commission structure for all drivers. The San Francisco based company will replace the current 20-25% commission rate with a 'booking fee' of 60-90 cents per booking depending on city. The new pricing structure is said to more accurately reflect the true cost of providing the service and will pass on savings to Partners. Uber has reportedly made the decision in an attempt to prevent the unionisation of ride-share drivers.
> 
> This move should come as welcome news for thousands of Uber drivers in cities around the world who have been paying excessive fees to Uber.
> 
> More to come on this..


Nonsense... How much does Uber pay you to post fake news?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

April Fools is in April not March.
But that was a good read.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks. sorry to get your hopes up


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> EMPLOYEE LEAK: In breaking news Uber is reportedly introducing a flat-fee commission structure for all drivers. The San Francisco based company will replace the current 20-25% commission rate with a 'booking fee' of 60-90 cents per booking depending on city. The new pricing structure is said to more accurately reflect the true cost of providing the service and will pass on savings to Partners. Uber has reportedly made the decision in an attempt to prevent the unionisation of ride-share drivers.
> 
> This move should come as welcome news for thousands of Uber drivers in cities around the world who have been paying excessive fees to Uber.
> 
> More to come on this..


With uber it's not gonna be $0.60-0.90 a booking fee. It's gonna be $0.60-0.90 of every dollar.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Nonsense... How much does Uber pay you to post fake news?


That's right pure evil.  Although I think he's just having a little fun see who bites


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> That's right pure evil.  Although I think he's just having a little fun see who bites


Just making a point... If UBER claims to be ONLY A FACILITATOR in the transaction - As in just connection PAX and PARTNER then how could they justify claiming a % of your income. We should pay them for the connection and that's about it. If they are more than a FACILITATOR then they should start paying more TAX to the Australian Government and wasting taxpayers money by taking the ATO to court.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> April Fools is in April not March.
> But that was a good read.


It's actually February still


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Leo. said:


> It's actually February still


Not in Uberland it isn't.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you mean sf lol?
Anyways I thought this was for real and felt happy about it, but now I realize it's a bait thread lol


Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Not in Uberland it isn't.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Leo. said:


> Do you mean sf lol?
> Anyways I thought this was for real and felt happy about it, but now I realize it's a bait thread lol


Sorry, if anything they will take a higher %.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> What do you mean by mess around? As in, for fun?


I explained mu motivation why i still login on some other posts but you may have missed them of course.

I usually login to collect a few $4 cancellation fees by sneaking up to the pin and if there is no one curbside waiting for the driver (as it's usually supposed to be if you're expecting a supercheap ride)

If there is no one waiting and not out within 1-2 minutes (reasonable time for me, for someone who can see my location on his smartphone how I am driving towards them) 
As there is no sign of someone coming out I drive away and wait around the corner until the 5+ mins required to pickup my cancellation are completed.

BTW: last week I had Lyft cancellations as well but they weren't reimbursed so next Lyft trip I will just drive away without waiting.

Also I like to honor pax who don't like to tip with my 1Star trophy award.


----------



## Young_Detroiter (Feb 3, 2016)

They will always take a percentage because the trip length does in fact affect their liability. The longer the trip, the longer time period their insurance policy must cover all the driver and PAX. 

Now before you say "hey but they already pay a flat fee for insurance on a per ride basis" , it's pretty obvious that a 50 mile ride incurs substantially higher risk on an insurance basis than a short quarter mile bar hope. Plus insurance in each state and city is drastically different. With that being said, they will absolutely change the name of their fee to a booking fee (because they lost the court case), but I would still except them to take a cut of each of my rides based in length and duration.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yaaaaaaa was that on the TPS reports I sent out? Ummmm kaaayy... TK is that Boss on Office Space...

Not gonna happen...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

they got $400 out of me last week 400+ why would they take $105 on 105 trips...NOT GOING TO HAPPEN EVER never IMHO


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jonde0520 said:


> They will always take a percentage because the trip length does in fact affect their liability. The longer the trip, the longer time period their insurance policy must cover all the driver and PAX.
> 
> Now before you say "hey but they already pay a flat fee for insurance on a per ride basis" , it's pretty obvious that a 50 mile ride incurs substantially higher risk on an insurance basis than a short quarter mile bar hope. Plus insurance in each state and city is drastically different. With that being said, they will absolutely change the name of their fee to a booking fee (because they lost the court case), but I would still except them to take a cut of each of my rides based in length and duration.


The insurance risk is the same for a regular rate ride as a surge--so why do they take the same percentage from a surge trip? By your reasoning, shouldn't it be a flat per mile rate?


----------



## Imdone (Jan 19, 2016)

I just found this screenshot in another thread. Booking fee went up for Sf drivers but take home pay is not.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

ahem, Modern-Day-Slavery. Is this what you actually mean?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-claims-its-safe-rides-fee-misled-passengers

Uber is basically calling "safe ride fees" (SRF) "booking fees" in the states to cover their asses now. If this change hasn't happened in your country yet it probably will soon enough.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

wethepeople said:


> I explained mu motivation why i still login on some other posts but you may have missed them of course.
> 
> I usually login to collect a few $4 cancellation fees by sneaking up to the pin and if there is no one curbside waiting for the driver (as it's usually supposed to be if you're expecting a supercheap ride)
> 
> ...


If you cancel the trip from around the corner doesn't that make you not at the pin? Do uber still pay the fee? Do you just select 'rider no show'?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Jonde0520 said:


> They will always take a percentage because the trip length does in fact affect their liability. The longer the trip, the longer time period their insurance policy must cover all the driver and PAX.
> 
> Now before you say "hey but they already pay a flat fee for insurance on a per ride basis" , it's pretty obvious that a 50 mile ride incurs substantially higher risk on an insurance basis than a short quarter mile bar hope. Plus insurance in each state and city is drastically different. With that being said, they will absolutely change the name of their fee to a booking fee (because they lost the court case), but I would still except them to take a cut of each of my rides based in length and duration.


In my city at least, Uber forced me to buy comprehensive insurance (even though it doesn't actually cover ride sourcing activities). I pay a flat rate or about $1,200 per year for this. I dont pay more or less based on trip length. And from my experience, most near-accidents occur during pickups and short trips because you have to pull over illegally quite a bit.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

EX_ said:


> ahem, Modern-Day-Slavery. Is this what you actually mean?
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-claims-its-safe-rides-fee-misled-passengers
> 
> Uber is basically calling "safe ride fees" (SRF) "booking fees" in the states to cover their asses now. If this change hasn't happened in your country yet it probably will soon enough.


No but thanks for sharing that. How arrogant can Uber be? Wow


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> EMPLOYEE LEAK: In breaking news Uber is reportedly introducing a flat-fee commission structure for all drivers. The San Francisco based company will replace the current 20-25% commission rate with a 'booking fee' of 60-90 cents per booking depending on city. The new pricing structure is said to more accurately reflect the true cost of providing the service and will pass on savings to Partners. Uber has reportedly made the decision in an attempt to prevent the unionisation of ride-share drivers.
> 
> This move should come as welcome news for thousands of Uber drivers in cities around the world who have been paying excessive fees to Uber.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you're planning to post on April Fool's Day.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

RichR said:


> Can't wait to see what you're planning to post on April Fool's Day.


Mate, Uber should be grateful if I even make it to April- Yesterday was my worst day for Uber earnings on record. Two trips both under $4.50. Hours of waiting in supposedly popular areas.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> If you cancel the trip from around the corner doesn't that make you not at the pin? Do uber still pay the fee? Do you just select 'rider no show'?


"thank you for reaching out" (LOL I should used canned uber type responses too..)
YES, It even works if you just click the "I've arrived button" but I rather would not use that too often.
Uber's high technology is currently still blind at that point so let's use their flaws in our advantage as long as possible.

Just remember the waybill and how we could see the destination until they changed that?
before my cancellation rate was very high but my acceptance rate was close to 100%
Now it's the exact opposite lol..

I'm not up to wait for 5 minutes if pax doesn't bother to value my time.
This way they learn to be outside BEFORE driver pulls up.

Now with me it costs them each time $5 cancellation fee, maybe Uber refunds them but as long as I get my $4 im ok with it.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The insurance risk is the same for a regular rate ride as a surge--so why do they take the same percentage from a surge trip? By your reasoning, shouldn't it be a flat per mile rate?


Bingo. Though I would suggest a per minute rate unaffected by surge. You still have risk even if your vehicle is stationary.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDriverAU said:


> Bingo. Though I would suggest a per minute rate unaffected by surge. You still have risk even if your vehicle is stationary.


There should be a fee for additional pax because it's more wear and tear for the driver, more dangerous to drive with 4 drunks than one, and the insurance risk is higher in a wreck as there are more pax to injure.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There should be a fee for additional pax because it's more wear and tear for the driver, more dangerous to drive with 4 drunks than one, and the insurance risk is higher in a wreck as there are more pax to injure.


Good point. I wonder what the actual stats are for 1, 2, 3, and 4 pax. It would create a potential point for disagreement though. Pax claims it was just himself in the car, driver claims it was four. Who should Uber believe? Based on how they unilaterally handle routing disputes, I reckon they would side with the pax and issue a refund.


----------

